# Paladin issue



## JelloSea (Apr 12, 2011)

Bringing up my issue for the sake of nothing better to do:

I want to put paladins in my 2000 point list. I dont want it to be a full on Draigo wing since thats what I normally run.

1. I dont want to run them unless I use an Apothecary. This makes them a "tank" Basically immune to small arms fire.

2. I cannot justify an Apothecary, unless I take a squad of 10. Points wise its just too much for the outcome.

3. If I dump 700+ points into 1 squad, I want it to be able to score naturally. This means Draigo as my commander. Great, he makes it so its harder to ID my Paladins. But he is 275 and thus 50% of my army is now 1.5 units.


Questions:

1. What are your thoughts on this matter?

2. What would you take with the extra 1000 points If this list was ran? (1 HQ and 1 troop choice has been chosen)

3. What will you eat for your next meal?


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

1. I would not sink that many points into that few amount of models. In my 2k lists I only run 5 paladins and dont have an apothecary. In all the games I've run them like this, I've only ever lost one paly.
2. I like putting troops on the table, so I'd fill that last 1k with Strike Squads. For every 5 man SS I have 1 halberd, 1 hammer, and 1 Psycannon. So for every 5 it costs me 125pts. Using that model, you could put four 10 man strike squads on the table. Or three 10 man SS's, one 5 man SS, leaving you 125pts for another HQ.
3. I had grill cheese!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Id drop drago and take a gkgm with psycannon and halberd, two minimum strike squads to warp quake with psycannon rbacks a couple of interceptors (full) and then 2 units of 5 purifiers in a rhino.

not sure on exact points.

to help keep your terms alive, an OX inquisitor with plasma siphon will help, or a psycann OM inq to help with damage output.


----------



## JelloSea (Apr 12, 2011)

Vaz said:


> Id drop drago and take a gkgm with psycannon and halberd, two minimum strike squads to warp quake with psycannon rbacks a couple of interceptors (full) and then 2 units of 5 purifiers in a rhino.
> 
> not sure on exact points.
> 
> to help keep your terms alive, an OX inquisitor with plasma siphon will help, or a psycann OM inq to help with damage output.



I cant take this post seriously. He left out the most important thing. What were you about to eat!!!



Also to note, my GK model count is fairly low at the moment. I have been playing mostly Draigo wing. I have been doing some buying of new models though xD


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I was about to say I eat pieces of shit like this for breakfast, but that would mean I eat shit for breakfast, so I won't say it.

Seriously though, I've been considering a similar build, but I just can't get enough of the Libby+Brotherhood Champion Combo. I'd take Paladins over standard Terminators, but I just wouldn't have the scoring units. And I love scoring units. I rarely make a 2K or higher list without 5-6 Scoring units.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Couldn't yah take a Grand Master and make the Paladins and maybe a couple other units scoring? Would be cheaper than Draigo.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah, that's my suggestion - that way you get another Psycannon, and the ability to make (possibly) Interceptor Squads scoring.

Not only that, you can get your Servo Skulls on. 6 of them can stop an enemy infiltrating, scout move turbo-boosting, and all other skull duggery.

Your support should be along the lines of at least two Psyflemen, I think, but that's if you can afford the points for it. If not, you can always go for three orbital bombardment techmarines, and sit them in a strike squad rhino, and have them fire out the top hatch with a lance strike every turn.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I wouldn't go for the Grand Master with Psycannon, as it's a very expensive upgrade and you can spam the shit out of Psycannons on your Razorbacks and Purgations.

I'd run a unit of 5 Paladins with a Hammer and 4 Halberds alongside 2 MCr Psycannons, then add a Librarian with Might of Titan and Shrouding, or a GKGM with Sword, Incinerator, and then grenades.

Midnight


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Yah 45 points for a psycannon is another unit almost or a transport.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

That unit is one doomsday cannon shot away from half your army being dead.

That said, the other thing you want is psyflenauts. Always psyflenauts.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Iron Angel said:


> That unit is one doomsday cannon shot away from half your army being dead.
> 
> That said, the other thing you want is psyflenauts. Always psyflenauts.


Not if you use the ingenious tactics of A) Being in Cover and B) spacing out 2"

revelation


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

We call it Missile formation at my store.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

scscofield said:


> We call it Missile formation at my store.


I call it ork formation, because any time i play orks they are spaced all over the place. the price to pay for having 27 frags i guess.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Vaz said:


> , an OX inquisitor with plasma siphon will help,


I was told only retards took the Plasma Syphon.

Good to see someone else is of the mind that it can help, even if only in a small way.



mcmuffin said:


> Not if you use the ingenious tactics of A) Being in Cover and B) spacing out 2"


I agree, would have thought that would be pretty much a standard procedure when ever you opponent has template/blast weapons.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

those retards have never played against tau/guard/sw razorspam/ba razorspam/red scorpion tacticals/bike marines who frequently come up against anything remotely competitive then. its a strange thing, all these internet warriors talking about the meta as if it was a static thing, it does make me laugh

with fast transport capable armour 11 so vogue, s7+ multiple shots is really quite a sexy choice due to availability of heavy infantry. oh you miss your rapid fire shots. now im in assault range, gotcha.


----------



## JelloSea (Apr 12, 2011)

Draigo makes the libby much less necessary and 2 commanders in a paladin type list is too many points into HQ. Draigo making the pallys scoring makes it so I can give them the ability to reroll wounds instead of wasting it on scoring. Purgation squads get teleport homers so skulls are not needed. 

Unlike Crowe, Draigo is not a tax. He is well worth his points. It doesnt really matter if he dies as long as he is protecting the paladins, works his communion and if he does live it will be devastating in close combat.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

The plasma syphon IS shite. it is one unit and it has a 12" range, so is easily avoidable and not really that game changing, seeing as most armies rely on high strength weapons regardless of AP to deal with heavy infantry, in this era of cover saves. Also, SW razorspam died a little while ago, and plasma is few and far between in IG armies, Tau are bad, though several high skill splayers are bringing them back and i am not going to go into Red Scropions or Biker marines.


----------



## JelloSea (Apr 12, 2011)

In defense of the siphon, it would be attached to the squad im sure... that being said, I also wouldnt take one.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

You're in next-turn assault range by the time you get into Plasma Siphon range, so I don't think it's a great piece of warger. It saves you from one round of shooting with Plasma weapons? Perhaps two per squad, if you're facing Space Wolves or something. Those four Plasma Shots won't even kill one Paladin, so paying the significant investment of a Siphon isn't worth, it in my opinion.

Midnight


----------



## JelloSea (Apr 12, 2011)

That and it takes up an HQ slot that I would rather use elsewhere. Which is why I have never ran one.


----------



## kain1989 (Dec 1, 2009)

to the op, you don't need an apothecary. It'll make you unkillable to small arms fire, but you're not worried about small arms fire. with 2 wounds, a 2+ save, and wound allocation shenanigans, you'll ignore small arms fire anyway. 

they thing you worry about with paladins will negate feel no pain anyway. so If you are running a unit of 5, just diversify their equipment and keep them relatively cheap. for 60 points a model, a mastercrafted weapon skill 5 2 wound terminator is still pretty balanced points wise.


----------



## JelloSea (Apr 12, 2011)

Running draigo wing in my natural army, the apothecary usually saves me about 300 points in guys. The idea is to kill off anything double my strength before they hit the field.

Big difference between impervious to small arms fire and strong against small arms fire. I usually only lose 2-3 paladins every game.


----------

